# Desperate and still in need of help with Daisy.



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, this sounds like a tough time for you! I so enjoyed meeting you and Daisy in Albany and fell head over heels for your sweet pup 
How old is Daisy now? I'm thinking 6-7 months? That was when my two were at their most difficult, and I can relate to wearing long sleeves....I'll always have the 'tooth tatoo's' on my arms from Sadie and Loocie! 

You're saying 90% of the time she's a sweet heart and 10% 'the devil'....when does the devil kick in? Certain times of day or at a certain stage of play? When mine got that rowdy, out of control bitey-ness...I withdrew after a loud 'OUCH"...complete withdrawal from them - no talk, no touch, no eye contact, out of the room. If they chased and bit, time-out in their crate or a gated room. I found if I stayed, traded toys, shook the penny can, tried to re-direct - it was just more play time to them. 

Does Daisy do this just to people or also to other dogs....? and do the other dogs put up with it or attempt to put her in her place?

I'm not in any way an expert and hopefully our 'real experts' like Flying Quizini, ACC, Kerri Bear, etc etc will chime in soon.

I just don't want you to give up hope on your girl. It's probably twice as tough with your Mom not supporting you...but you are NOT alone with the baddest puppy on Earth! Increase her 'head' exercise on top of physical....games with her like hide'n'seek, tape up her favorite toy or a cookie in a box with a few holes in it, set up a homemade 'agility' course and start her on something simple like jumping over a bar. Nothing fancy....

Hang in there, girl. My two were from BYB's too and they have their faults, remember how nervous Sadie was at Ryley's run? I'm sure she thought she was at the vet's when we were in the room at the hotel....whew!

Hugs to Daisy and you


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have lots I'd like to say to try to help, but I have to run right now and bathe and blow out my two Golden girls and get some other stuff done. I will be back to post on this.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My Charlie was apparently from a BYB too. I didn't follow the right steps to getting a golden but that's besides the point. Charlie was his worst at 6 -7 mths too. Biting, jumping, pulling, picking up rocks on walks and pulling on the leash etc. I remember one time when hubby had him outside and when he came in his jeans were barely hanging on him. Charlie found a tiny hole in his jeans and practicaly ripped them off of him.
*I know there are a lot of people here that can help you with what to do.* Hang in there. Charlie is a year old now and is like a totally different dog now. Walks are so much fun now, no jumping and no more biting.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Would you be able to just leave the room everytime she does this? Like the very second you see this behaviour just walk out? When Harry was a little sod at jumping when we came home (like he was a serious mental case at it...a sqealing/jumping/kangaroo) I would just firmly hold his collar and lead him out the room...every single time he was about to get going, absolutely all attention was taken away from him by either me walking away and shutting a door in his path or leading him out...it worked very well and now he has lost his kangaroo legs. 

Im sure you may have already tried things like this, are you being absolutely consistant every single time she gets like this?

Im just going to post this link to a post I read on another forum that sounds very similar to your situation...Im not sure if you will get any help from it but if anything you may feel like you are not alone...other people have those sweetheart pups with a hint of devil! I think most people would agree that it has a lot to do with her age right now...

I need help-my lab bitch ocassionally goes for me,very upset


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I PM'd you some contact info for a trainer I think can help. Right now you are somewhat grieving for the loving pet you wanted and don't have, and that's ok, I've been where you are. You will get a handle on this and she will get better, don't give up!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Would you be able to just leave the room everytime she does this? Like the very second you see this behaviour just walk out? When Harry was a little sod at jumping when we came home (like he was a serious mental case at it...a sqealing/jumping/kangaroo) I would just firmly hold his collar and lead him out the room...every single time he was about to get going, absolutely all attention was taken away from him by either me walking away and shutting a door in his path or leading him out...it worked very well and now he has lost his kangaroo legs.
> 
> Im sure you may have already tried things like this, are you being absolutely consistant every single time she gets like this?
> 
> ...


 
That was an excellent link!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow do I remember when Lyndi was about 7-10 months of age. What a handful she was. Would not listen and would try my patients so see what she could get away with. Just keep making her know who is boss. I know this is easier said than done. Things do get better but getting through this stage is rough. If she has not been in any obedience classes you could try them as well as making sure she gets plenty of exercise. 
Good luck and just know in time it does get better.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Please, keep a positive attitide about Daisy and if talking to your mom about her is negative then I just wouldn't discuss Daisy with her. Its very apparent how much you love her or you would have given up by now. I don't remember how old you said Daisy is but time is your dear friend in this case. As she grown and matures she will gradually change into an adult dog and the biting and bruising will become a thing of the past. Just continue to be firm in your corrections and continue to love her when she is good. My first Golden, Chelsea, was a pet shop puppy. I know, horrors! I knew better but hubby fell in love with her and I knew my work was cut out for me. She was an adorable 7 week old girl who had more energy that I could cope with! The first night of her first obedience class I left when the class ended ----- in tears, humilitated, my hands bleeding and all the fur rubbed off Chelsea's neck from the collar! Next week we went to a prong collar (which I don't believe in but used anyway!)
Wasn't much better but did get her attention a little. At home if I turned my back on her she would jump up my back and try to bite me to play. I had blouses torn off my body from her! The only way I could sit and watch tv was to rub her legs --- she adored that and would settle down a little. She was the most hyper dog I have ever had but she was the sweetest thing going! Of course, when she was with hubby she was great! He would take her for long car rides and she loved that. During her obedience class days, she tripped me, cut me,& rubbed rope burns down my hands and across my legs. When she was about 1 1/2 years old she began to settle some and gradually over the next months she became an enjoyable dog. She was my great obedience girl and LOVED to work obedience. She was titled in obedience and was going for her next title whe we learned she had breast cancer and died at the age of 7 1/2.

Just hang in there with Daisy - it WILL get better!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I literally feel your pain. Been there, done that and it's just not fun. I'm starting to wonder if our dogs are siblings. My Molly comes from a similar background, family raised etc. and I was really starting to wonder about her because she was such a wild child.

I have experienced the exact behavior that you describe. I remember pm'ing you when you first posted about this and I was wondering if things have improved. Looks like they haven't. I'm happy to report that the lunging, nipping, biting & snarly face have all disappeared. They left somewhere between 9-10 months of age. She just turned 10 months and I realized that I had not been dealing with that behavior for several weeks. I do believe it's gone for good now.

It's very frustrating but here are a few things that worked for me.

• I was able to predict when the bad behavior would start. At about 5-6 months old, it was no longer random. It occurred without fail between 8-9 pm. The amount of exercise she had during the day did not matter. There were days when she had so much activity she should have been comatose by that time of night, but she was still going.

• If you can get a handle on what time of day it starts you can take some steps to stop it before it starts. I remember leashing her to a leg of the couch, and I just stayed out of that zone. She was still going for me but she couldn't get to me. I didn't give her any commands or even speak to her while she was there. After a while, she was bored and just laid quietly.

• The one that worked best was to simply get up and leave the room. I put myself somewhere with a door. I never said a word to her, just got up and left. She sat on the other side of the door and cried. I came back 10 minutes later to a calm, non biting dog.

They need to learn that this is not acceptable and it's hard when you're only using positive reinforcement. Eventually she learned that lunging and biting did not earn her any treats or attention. Eventually it stopped. It was not overnight, so I'm afraid you still have more of the same ahead of you. I hope you can weather the storm.

There was one more thing that I did that gave me some peace of mind. I enrolled her in a facility that had a behavior specialist on staff. She wound up in an obedience class that happened to meet right during her bad time of night. I figured if there was anything wrong, they would pick up on it. She did try some of that stuff in class (much to my embarrassment and shame) but they had seen it all before. I just got up and left with her attached to me with her leash and she stopped.

I know how hopeless and frustrating all of this seems to you. Please hang in there. Molly is now 10 months old and she's turning into the golden I've always wanted. I think there is hope for Daisy. Please PM me anytime you need to vent. This situation is very fresh in my mind and I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Please, please don't give up on Daisy - or on yourself for that matter either! Daisy is still a bud that needs to bloom - and in time will become that loving, wonderful companion you've dreamed of her being. 

I think you're dealing with 3 issues here- Daisy's mouthing, your own frustration in not having the key to control her, and your mother's negative attitude. You won't be able to change your mother, but you can avoid discussions with her about Daisy by changing the subject. Some excellent advice has been given and will come out of all of these threads, along with Daisy's maturing over the next year. And please don't be so hard on yourself thinking you're doing something wrong. Find all of the positive experiences you're having with her and focus on that.

I have a 3 1/2 month old pup so the mouthing is there and sometimes it's harder and more frequent than I'd care for. But I know it's a stage and the pup knows it's not acceptable behavior. I'm already noticing that she's developing a softer mouth because of our efforts to work on this issue. Doesn't mean she won't hit the terrible 2 stage and revert back. But I won't give up on her ever. When we took her into our family it was with a full commitment to stand by her through thick and thin. And I know you'll do the same for Daisy. She'll become the most beautiful flower in your garden and always have a place in your heart!

Sace, Cahill, Chase and Sage at the Bridge


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I should have mentioned in my previous post that I am not a trainer or an expert. I'm only offering what worked for me in a similar situation.

One more question, does your mother live with you and actually observe Daisy?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I understand your frustration...yep I do. It is SOOOO frustrating to have a dog that leaves blood and bruises.

If she is doing this in play, you simply have a normal dog that hasn't learned yet. And its a great opportunity to teach a sensitive mouth. Lucky was a painful puppy but he now has the most gentle, sensitive mouth you can imagine. He is in great control of his mouth when he's surprised with pain or fear. 

You will find the method that works for your pup...just hang in their and keep at it.

I was in the same boat with Moverking. Some techniques that worked for some dogs made Lucky more of a biter..just a game. Sticking a toy in his mouth and using timeout to give me and him a break worked well when the "ouch" or ignoring didn't work. 

And Lucky and I had "gentle mouth" lessons...where I put my hand in his mouth and used treats to teach him to let go on command. If he bit to hard he wouldn't get a treat and I'd "ouch!" Soon treats weren't needed.

Good luck on your method.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I loved meeting you and Daisy. I'm sure you are very unsettled by what is happening, especially if she is doing the same to a trainer. It might be you need a different trainer. I don't know. I would hang in there for awhile though. Get another opinion. Wait for more tips from those who have trained difficult dogs. 

I've been so lucky...However, Shadow was easy pup, but he missed those months between 7 and 12 recovering from an FHO and THR. I think Tucker must have been a handful. He came to live with us just before his first birthday. He would grab my arm with his teeth and it did hurt sometimes. I was frightened a few times at first, but then I decided I was the boss and he needed to knock it off. The behavior stopped first with me, and then with the rest of the family.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I was reading your thread where Daisy would get real play aggressive with you outside. That really brought back memories and I thought I would mention them.

Lucky went through a phase from about 6 months to maybe 11 months where he was fine inside and while on leash, but when I took him out and put him on his chain for fresh air (our yard was not fenced at the time) he'd get extremely rough. He'd bite very hard...something he never did at any other time. He had a totally different personality and DID NOT LISTEN to me at all in that environment. I think he was pushing his boundries.

Well, I was at a loss....but I used treats to distract the behavior...going out there with yummy smelly cheese when it was time to get him. The cheese made him forget to do that and after a while it never was an issue.

I don't know if it is the same thing...but I do know that it was frightening to deal with because he seemed out of control and he was wayyyyyy bigger.

Your puppy is still a puppy and I wish you well on finding a quick solution.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for all of the advice so far... I knew you guys would help me feel a little better. My mom has observed the behavior, so that's a big part of it. I think she just doesn't want me to get hurt. I really am hoping that this is just a stage. :crossfing Every time I think we are making improvements, things seem to get worse. It can be really scary. That link was really great... it makes me feel like I am not alone and that I haven't 'ruined' my dog in some way. Your responses all have been so helpful so far, I can't tell you how much. Please keep the advice coming!

Oh and Daisy just turned 6 months not too long ago.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is a baby. I think personally you need to be firmer with her. If your dog is BITING you and causing pain, this is not cool. (duh lol). I would scruff this dog and firmly say NO! NOT OKAY!!!!!!!!!!! In a firm but loving tone. Not shake, not lift off the ground, but firmly grip the scruff, and mean it. NO! If she gets worse with this, then she is really trying you and she has no respect for you. Everyone here knows I think dominance/alpha crap is just that, mostly- crap! But at some point, YES, your dog needs to respect and understand your communications. This doesn't mean not letting the dog walk out the front door first (that's nonsense and idiocy) or not feeding her first (ditto that- nonsense). But it does mean that when YOU communicate with your dog she needs to UNDERSTAND your signals.


----------



## lynnzieandme (Sep 27, 2009)

*hey girl hope this encourages u *

hey,

im very very very sorry somthing like this had to happen i had a jack russel:doh: who turned out vicous by 6 months and this dog wasnt nice 90% of the time:dohwere talking 1oo%) well theres not much advice for u except mayb it the fact it a dominice issue but i have heard of a illness that comes in dogs that have been breed bad were it couses them to strike out
maybe itl comfort u too know that daise is a good dog with a bad background
i hope u know that ur in our thoughts and prayers and im very sorry bout whats happening to u

ps i read ur an upbeat person hope this picture will help with ur day


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This thread is 2 years old.. I think Daisy is better now.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a sad situation. Sorry you have to go through this. I am about in tears for you. Have you had her looked over by a vet? Maybe there is some kind of underlying medical issue?


----------

